# Rib Eye Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

This one is sit'n in my marinade. Be grilling soon!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is my Plate.Sauteed mushrooms and Vidalia onions are on the side.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Outstanding Pay.


----------

